# SOLD- 14' Saturn raft with frame, oars, and trailer - $2900/Breckenridge, CO



## AndyV (Jul 21, 2020)

-14 foot Saturn raft
-NRS Bighorn frame
-3 Carlisle oars
-NRS cooler net
-Igloo cooler
-3 removable thwarts
-8 paddles
-NRS throw bag
-3 large dry bags

There are a few patch jobs on the floor and wear from use (see photo), otherwise good condition.

_I would sell the boat without the trailer for $2,300, otherwise $2,900 for everything. Trailer lights in good working order, tows really well due to the large diameter wheels. Title in hand. Breckenridge, CO_












View attachment 58719
View attachment 58721
View attachment 58722
View attachment 58723
View attachment 58724


----------



## Westernmost (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi Andy, where are you located?


----------



## AndyV (Jul 21, 2020)

Oh sorry, I'm in Breckenridge, CO.


----------



## MitchRobinson (Jul 22, 2020)

AndyV said:


> -14 foot Saturn raft
> -NRS Bighorn frame
> -3 Carlisle oars
> -NRS cooler net
> ...


Hey andy

I live in FairPlay and want to come see it. Text me or call. 9708181901
Thanks
Mitch


----------



## AndyV (Jul 21, 2020)

This is SOLD


----------

